
QuantitySystem, framework for scientific calculations - ahmgeek
https://github.com/LostParticles/QuantitySystem
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
ahmgeek
online demo: [http://quantitysystem.org/](http://quantitysystem.org/)

